# Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

What would one expect to achieve sale price wise for a used watch that has had the conversion?


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

What used watch and exactly which conversion? Other than that a perfectly clear question.


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

I guess i should have been clearer!

I believe they are based on the Seiko 5 'spork' ?

like this:-


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Sorry I can't help you with any price info, but I do really like those,

Are you asking because your selling, or are you trying to buy one?

I quite fancy doing a modded seiko myself so I wouldn't mind learning some more about them myself

Stu


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm interested in buying one with the conversion but unsure what is a fair price. The original cost of the watch is approx Â£140 (still available) but i do not know how much the conversion parts cost...

So i'm unsure what they go for on the used market...


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

They sell for between Â£180-250

I've paid at both ends of the spectrum for them


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi,

You can get the dials for $35, don't think I can mention the sellar, as this would be against forum rules but a quick google should get you the results you need, or if you search the forum there are some old posts that contain info on seiko mods and the same two guys who sell seiko stuff crop up regular

Stu


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Stu1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> You can get the dials for $35, don't think I can mention the sellar, as this would be against forum rules but a quick google should get you the results you need, or if you search the forum there are some old posts that contain info on seiko mods and the same two guys who sell seiko stuff crop up regular
> 
> Stu


I don't think mentioning seller a is against any rule, just posting links.


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

I do believe it is 10watches


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

lilolee said:


> I do believe it is 10watches


Fantastic, they have allsorts of goodness on their site!


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

lilolee said:


> I do believe it is 10watches


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Stu1 (Oct 28, 2012)

lilolee said:


> I do believe it is 10watches


Yep thats what I was trying to say, wasn't sure on the rules I am still quite new around here, I have on order a black/gold fifty fathoms dial, some gold snowflake hands and the black bay maroon colour bezel insert going to do a black bay/ fathoms hybrid, just need a seiko now!


----------



## lilolee (Jan 10, 2013)

Chalkey said:


> lilolee said:
> 
> 
> > I do believe it is 10watches
> ...


I am trying to resist their charms.


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

lilolee said:


> Chalkey said:
> 
> 
> > lilolee said:
> ...


I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

nice looking watches those fancy one myself


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

My Seiko Fifty Five Fathoms has been delivered, i'll post some photos later when i get home...

Its a beauty!


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

Here are a few photos of the FFF, what do you think?

















#


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks great Chalkey. :notworthy:

I have to admit since finding this thread I have found myself drawn to getting my own FFF.

I'm just deciding whether to buy the bits and build or buy one already built.

Where did you get yours Chalkey, I presume from your post you purchased this one built up ?


----------



## Chalkey (Jan 15, 2013)

Dazzer said:


> Looks great Chalkey. :notworthy:
> 
> I have to admit since finding this thread I have found myself drawn to getting my own FFF.
> 
> ...


Thanks dazzer, i'm very impressed with it and i had somewhat of a bargain i believe. I saw this watch on ebay 5 minutes after it had been listed and i made an offer to sell direct to me and withdraw the listing from ebay. Simples. They don't appear to come on sale too often as i've been looking for a little while now. I was looking at the self build options but the yobokies dial which i like is no longer available, so i was very lucky in finding one that was already built. It also has the FFF stainless back which is supposedly quite rare as alot of the FFF mods still have the original glass back. The seller passed on the original dial, glass back and spare links so it can be returned to original if needed but i doubt i will be doing that


----------



## defendnola (Jan 20, 2013)

I never sprung for one of these, but everytime I see one I want to.


----------

